# Er coding



## codedog (Jan 25, 2010)

I  always have coded for ASC never ER. Getting burned out coding for an ASC  , looking for a change. Is there a web site I can to that has samples of  ER coding  or a  certain book. Thanks trent


----------



## LTibbetts (Jan 25, 2010)

You can try the ACEP website American College of Emergency Physicians). It is all ER related. I don't know about examples of coding ER's but they have a bunch of information that is really helpful for me.

http://www.acep.org/practres.aspx?id=28754


----------



## codedog (Jan 25, 2010)

thanks leslie


----------



## jimbo1231 (Feb 1, 2010)

*Cedc*

I agree. Also you can look at the AAPC web site. There is a new certification for ED coding called CEDC. The test practicum is a good intro to ED coding with examples.

Jim


----------

